# Mojo jerk a spreader



## mja9346 (Jul 7, 2011)

Has anyone ever used this jerk rig that pulls a dozen decoys at a time. If so would you recommend it? I leave my decoys out all season so set up is not an issue . Any problems with the dog getting tangled in decoys?


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Had one. Did not like it.
Went back to the home made jerk cord with 3 or 4 decoys in a line.
Best thing for movement is a mallard machine or Primos makes a trolling ,motor head mounted on a mojo pole much like a mini ice eater. They come with a 100 foot cord to get some distance if you want it. Put the on off switch in my blind and i can make a lot of movement when they are far off and reduce it by cutting it off whe they are on final.


----------



## wrigs (Sep 22, 2014)

Had one too and did not care for it. It did look pretty good when it was working correctly but it seemed to always get twisted and stuff hung in it. Most of the pieces ended up getting pretty bent up after a season of use.


----------



## james durfee (Oct 23, 2013)

I have never cared for the multiple decoys on one line. Reason being, when you pull the cord, the decoys all go in one direction and when you release the cord they go back in the opposite direction. ducks don't do that. I use a soup can filled with concrete and an eye bolt stuck in the concrete. I run a string from the blind through the eye bolt and up to the decoy. The decoy tips up like a duck feeding. Just my thoughts.


----------

